# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Toni Dovolani fitues i "Dancing with the stars" USA

## Kosovar.Pr

Toni Dovolani, Balerini Kosovare me Fame Boterore.USA

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Dovolani, balerini Kosovare që trajnoi Jennifer Lopez



Toni Dovolani, shqiptaro-amerikani që jeton prej afro dy dekadash në Amerikë, këto kohë ka pushtuar vëmendjen e gjithë publikut vendas, por edhe të medias ndërkombëtare.

ANILA MEMA

Balerini shqiptar po përjeton momente të jashtëzakonshme suksesi në karrierën e tij si kërcimtar. Prej mëse tetë javëve, Dritoni, ose Toni, sikurse e thërrasin në Amerikë dhe partnerja e tij, Stacy Kibler, diva e Wresling për femra në SHBA, kanë bërë për vete me kërcimet e tyre gjithë publikun amerikan në spektaklin Dancing with the stars (Vallëzim me yjet). Është një program artistik i realizuar nga rrjeti më i madh televiziv ABC në Amerikë, pothuaj njësoj si spektakli britanik i transmetuar në BBC Stricktly Come Dancing.
Dovolani, 35-vjeçari nga Peshkopia, ka bërë për vete publikun amerikan me aftësinë e tij profesionale, numri i fansave të së cilit këto kohë ka kapur majat. Kjo vërtetohet edhe në websit-et që mbajnë profilin e tij si në my space apo youtube. Talenti i harmonizuar edhe me pamjen dhe karizmin sa elegant, po aq edhe tundues, ndërtojnë te shqiptari një balerin profesional. Vallëzimi si çift vë në pah sharmin dhe elegancën e lëvizjeve të femrës  thotë Toni për Albanianmail  ndërkohë që mashkulli nuk përbën më shumë se vetëm kornizën e pikturës, e cila është femra. Dancing with the stars ishte konceptuar si konkurrim i 10 çifteve të përbëra prej një aktori apo këngëtari të famshëm dhe të afirmuar në SHBA me një kërcimtar profesionist. Edhe pse Toni & Stacy u eliminuan natën finale të këtij konkurrimi, gati të gjithë shikuesit në sallë dhe përballë ekraneve të televizioneve i vlerësuan si çiftin më simpatik dhe mbresëlënës nga të gjithë konkurrentët. 
* * *
Te Dancing with the stars çdo çift konkurrues përbëhet nga një profesionist dhe një amator. Të gjithë amatorët janë tepër të njohur nga publiku amerikan dhe disa janë aktorë, sportistë, etj., prandaj edhe shfaqja e ka marrë titullin Vallëzim me yjet. Kërcimtarët profesionistë, që në një farë mase kanë barrën më të rëndë për të mësuar yjet se si të kërcejnë sa më profesionalisht në pistën e vallëzimit, bëjnë koreografinë dhe zgjedhin muzikën. Në të marrin pjesë edhe tre gjyqtarë kërcimi profesionistë, të cilët japin mendimin e tyre në lidhje me kërcimin që bëjnë çiftet, por sidoqoftë vota vendimtare është ajo e teleshikuesve, të cilët votojnë për çiftin e tyre të preferuar, ose nëpërmjet numrave të telefonit që shfaqen në ekranin televiziv për secilin çift, ose nëpërmjet internetit. Në natën finale të 26 shkurtit, çifti simpatik Stacy & Toni arritën vetëm në vendin e tretë.
* * *
Por një sukses tjetër i shqiptarit që jeton prej vitesh në Amerikë, është edhe një rol kinematografik në filmin Shall We Dance? (A do të vallëzojmë?). Në të balerini shqiptar interpreton në rolin e instruktorit të vallëzimit të quajtur Slick Willy, ndaj aktores dhe këngëtares së famshme Jennifer Lopez (Paulina), e cila interpreton bashkë me Richard Gere. Dovolani trajnoi Jennifer Lopez si të kërcejë, por gjithashtu luajti një rol të vogël në film, rolin e një djali negativ latin. Por do të ishte pikërisht spektakli Vallëzim me yjet, që do ta bënte Dovolanin një yll jo vetëm të afirmuar në fushën e vallëzimit, por të admiruar edhe nga miliona shikues. Fakti se si talenti i balerinit e ka shndërruar sportisten e famshme të wrestling Stacy Keibler, në një madamë të vërtetë vallëzimi, vërteton këtë. Çifti Stacy & Toni padyshim është çifti më i preferuar për miliona shikues. Konkurrimi asnjëherë nuk është i lehtë, pasi votës nuk i dihet dhe nuk do të jetë aq e lehtë, pasi rivaliteti është tepër i fortë. Çifti rival për Stacy & Toni ka qenë dhe Drew & Cheryl. Drew Lachly është vëllai i Nick Lachly, i cili është aq i përfolur nga shtypi amerikan, pasi po kalon një divorc të hidhur me këngëtaren e famshme të muzikës pop, Jessica Simpson.
* * *
Driton apo Toni ka lindur në Peshkopi në vitin 1973. Ai u prezantua me artin e vallëzimit në një moshë tepër të re tre-vjeçare, duke kërcyer vallet tradicionale dibrane nëpër festa e gëzime familjare. Talenti i tij dhe ambicia për të çarë në rrugën e artit, filluan të japin frytet e para, pasi familja e tij emigroi në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, kur Toni ishte akoma vetëm 15 vjeç. Fillimisht ai u regjistrua në akademinë e kërcimit Fred Astaire Dance Academy dhe që nga kjo kohë ai ka konkurruar në shumë kampionate vallëzimi, duke fituar disa çmime, si në Ohio Star Ball American Rhythm Championships në vitin 2005, World Rhythm Championships në 2006 etj. Në 2005 ka qenë kampion i Ritmit botëror të vallëzimit.

http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/art...Jennifer-Lopez

----------


## cool_shqype

Nje artist i mire e mbi te gjith nje Shyptar qe kurre deri ne kostumet e tij nuk harron prejardhjen dhe me sa mundet reklamon per mire vendin e tij........e rrespektoj

----------


## DriniM

Epo, mjere gazetaria se cfare gazetaresh meren me gazetari dhe qe shkruajne per publikun . 
Po thoni more goje thate se pari `` Balerini Shqiptar `` e mandej shtoni ato provincalitetet e juaja .


Autori i temes ,duket se nuk e ka lexuar fare tekstin e shkruar nga gazetarja dhe ia fut titullin ``Driton-Toni Dovolani, Balerini Kosovare me Fame Boterore.USA `` ,ndersa gazetarja thote kete `` Driton apo Toni ka lindur në Peshkopi në vitin 1973 `` dhe nga te dyte asnjeri nuk eshte i sakte .

Dritoni eshte djal Shqiptar mbi te gjitha e nuk eshte as as nga Peshkepia e as nga Kosova ,por  Dirbran nga Dibra e Madhe .

Toni eshte ritur nga babai i tij ,pasi prinderit e tij u divorcuan per shkaqe vertet te poshtra ,pa fain e nenes se tij .

Babai i Tonit dhe vellai i tij Remi[ qe dha nje kontribut shum te madh per luften e kosves ] kane qenur te martuara per dy motra kosovare ,pasi babi i Tonit ka pase punuar ne Kosove per nje kohe te gjate .

Fatkeqesia e Remit ,shum vite para luftes spiunohet per aktivitetin e tij  patriotik nga disa shoke te vet kosovare dhe natyrisht burgoset nga serbosllavet .
Ateher ,gjate seancave gjyqesore ,kete e tradheton gruaja e vet direkt ne gjykim duke i dale si deshmitare e shtetit ,dhe natyrisht Remi burgoset me burgim te rende per disa vite .

Dhe  Remi ,menjehere e divorcon gruan e tij aty per aty ,duke e mbajtur femine e tyre -vajzen  .
Dhe si rjedhim ,ne te njeten kohe atehere edhe babai i Tonit e divorcon gruan e tij ,pra motren e gruas se remit apo tezen e Tonit. 
Dhe pas mbarimit te burgut edhe Remi edhe prinderit e Tonit emigruan ne amerike .

Pra Toni eshte Shqiptar ,mbi te gjitha .

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> Epo, mjere gazetaria se cfare gazetaresh meren me gazetari dhe qe shkruajne per publikun . 
> Po thoni more goje thate se pari `` Balerini Shqiptar `` e mandej shtoni ato provincalitetet e juaja .
> 
> 
> Autori i temes ,duket se nuk e ka lexuar fare tekstin e shkruar nga gazetarja dhe ia fut titullin ``Driton-Toni Dovolani, Balerini Kosovare me Fame Boterore.USA `` ,ndersa gazetarja thote kete `` Driton apo Toni ka lindur në Peshkopi në vitin 1973 `` dhe nga te dyte asnjeri nuk eshte i sakte .
> 
> Dritoni eshte djal Shqiptar mbi te gjitha e nuk eshte as as nga Peshkepia e as nga Kosova ,por  Dirbran nga Dibra e Madhe .
> 
> Toni eshte ritur nga babai i tij ,pasi prinderit e tij u divorcuan per shkaqe vertet te poshtra ,pa fain e nenes se tij .
> ...


Shiko ti mund ta nxjerresh edhe Alien po desahte,Por Toni Dovolani esht Nga Kosova i lindur ne Prishtine e leri ato prralla nga andej apo kendej.

Mos u mund mej manipulue njerzit me broqkulla se ka lind ne peshkopi apo jupiter.

Ja ku e ke Biografin e Toni Dovolanit po deshe te sjelle edhe njemi fakte se ky ka lind ne Prishtine dhe esht Kosovare nga Kosova   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Dovolani

----------


## derjansi

toni dovolani asht nga dibra e madhe baben e ka dibran 

drini e nifka mir familjarisht


edhe artikulli qe ti vet e ke pru o driflon thot qe ka lind ne peshkopi po sic te kam than dhe ma heret ti slexon cka poston lol.  po dhe artikuli e ka gabim ai asht prej dibres madhe

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> Epo, mjere gazetaria se cfare gazetaresh meren me gazetari dhe qe shkruajne per publikun . 
> Po thoni more goje thate se pari `` Balerini Shqiptar `` e mandej shtoni ato provincalitetet e juaja .
> 
> 
> Autori i temes ,duket se nuk e ka lexuar fare tekstin e shkruar nga gazetarja dhe ia fut titullin ``Driton-Toni Dovolani, Balerini Kosovare me Fame Boterore.USA `` ,ndersa gazetarja thote kete `` Driton apo Toni ka lindur në Peshkopi në vitin 1973 `` dhe nga te dyte asnjeri nuk eshte i sakte .
> 
> Dritoni eshte djal Shqiptar mbi te gjitha e nuk eshte as as nga Peshkepia e as nga Kosova ,por  Dirbran nga Dibra e Madhe .
> 
> Toni eshte ritur nga babai i tij ,pasi prinderit e tij u divorcuan per shkaqe vertet te poshtra ,pa fain e nenes se tij .
> ...






> Driton apo Toni ka lindur në Peshkopi në vitin 1973



Nuk e kuptoje pse genjen ne menyr kaqe te pa ndershme ja ku e ke Biografin Zyrtare ne Webin Zyrtare te Toni Dovolanit. Ku thote se ka lind ne Prishtine me 1973.






> Tony Dovolani's dance partner for season 13 of "Dancing with the Stars," is actress, singer Chynna Phillips. She is married to William (Billy) Baldwin and has three children. Tony joined the show in its second season and quickly became a fan favorite. He was paired with Stacy Keibler in season 2 and they finished in 3rd place. His other partners included: Sara Evans in Season 3, Leeza Gibbons in Season 4, Jane Seymour in Season 5, Marissa Jaret Winokur in Season 6, Susan Lucci in Season 7, season 8 partner was Melissa Rycroft, Kathy Ireland was season 9. Kate Gosselin was season 10, Audrina Patridge was season 11 and Wendy Williams was season 12. 
> 
> Tony was one of the judges for the 2011 Miss America competition, which broadcast live on ABC on January 15, 2011 from Las Vegas. He teamed up with fellow "Dancing with the Stars" pro Cheryl Burke to choreograph and perform a special Paso Doble for Pixar animators at The Pixar Studios. The routine, danced to the Gipsy King's Spanish take on "You've Got a Friend in Me (Para Buzz Espanol)," provided the inspiration behind a dance sequence in "Toy Story 3" featuring Buzz Lightyear-who gets switched into Spanish-language mode-and cowgirl Jessie. "Toy Story 3" has become the top grossing animated film world wide and won the Oscar for Best Animated Film. 
> 
> Born in Prishtina, Kosova, on July 17. Tony began folk dancing at age three. He was 15 when he and his entire family moved to the United States. He attended Fred Astaire Dance Academy and knew he had found his passion. Tony has been a strong and successful competitor in the ballroom dancing world. He, and his partner for many years, Elena Grinenko have retired from competing and remain close friends. When he isn't dancing on "Dancing with the Stars" he teaches and does personal appearances around the country on behalf of Fred Astaire Dance Studios. Tony and fellow dancer Maksim Chmerkovskiy are partners in the dance studios, Dance with Me, in New York and New Jersey. 
> 
> Tony's professional body of work includes co-hosting segments on "EXTRA" and corresponding for "Good Morning America" He played Latin bad boy competitor, 'Slick Willy,' in the hit film "Shall We Dance." He was a dance instructor on the film and had the privilege of coaching and working with Richard Gere, Jennifer Lopez and Stanley Tucci. 
> 
> Tony and his wife Lina are proud parents of their daughter Luana and twins born September 8, 2008, Adrian Driton Dovolani, and Ariana Dovolani. 
> ...


http://www.tonydovolani.com/bio.php

----------


## derjansi

Driflon se di pse i mshon kaq shum dickaje kaq te parensishme 

ai dhe mund te ket lind ne prishtin sepse aty ka jetu baba i vet per qe baba i tij ishte prej dibres madhe nuk e mohon dot.  shum shqiptar te maqedonis kan lind e kan jetu en kosove ne koh te jugosllavis.


mbi te gjitha Toni asht shqiptar.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> toni dovolani asht nga dibra e madhe baben e ka dibran 
> 
> drini e nifka mir familjarisht
> 
> 
> edhe artikulli qe ti vet e ke pru o driflon thot qe ka lind ne peshkopi po sic te kam than dhe ma heret ti slexon cka poston lol.  po dhe artikuli e ka gabim ai asht prej dibres madhe



Ja ku e keni faqen Zyrtare se me juve esht veshtir me diskutu se ju manipuloni e genjeni sy me sy ,..





> Tony Dovolani's dance partner for season 13 of "Dancing with the Stars," is actress, singer Chynna Phillips. She is married to William (Billy) Baldwin and has three children. Tony joined the show in its second season and quickly became a fan favorite. He was paired with Stacy Keibler in season 2 and they finished in 3rd place. His other partners included: Sara Evans in Season 3, Leeza Gibbons in Season 4, Jane Seymour in Season 5, Marissa Jaret Winokur in Season 6, Susan Lucci in Season 7, season 8 partner was Melissa Rycroft, Kathy Ireland was season 9. Kate Gosselin was season 10, Audrina Patridge was season 11 and Wendy Williams was season 12. 
> 
> Tony was one of the judges for the 2011 Miss America competition, which broadcast live on ABC on January 15, 2011 from Las Vegas. He teamed up with fellow "Dancing with the Stars" pro Cheryl Burke to choreograph and perform a special Paso Doble for Pixar animators at The Pixar Studios. The routine, danced to the Gipsy King's Spanish take on "You've Got a Friend in Me (Para Buzz Espanol)," provided the inspiration behind a dance sequence in "Toy Story 3" featuring Buzz Lightyear-who gets switched into Spanish-language mode-and cowgirl Jessie. "Toy Story 3" has become the top grossing animated film world wide and won the Oscar for Best Animated Film. 
> 
> Born in Prishtina, Kosova, on July 17. Tony began folk dancing at age three. He was 15 when he and his entire family moved to the United States. He attended Fred Astaire Dance Academy and knew he had found his passion. Tony has been a strong and successful competitor in the ballroom dancing world. He, and his partner for many years, Elena Grinenko have retired from competing and remain close friends. When he isn't dancing on "Dancing with the Stars" he teaches and does personal appearances around the country on behalf of Fred Astaire Dance Studios. Tony and fellow dancer Maksim Chmerkovskiy are partners in the dance studios, Dance with Me, in New York and New Jersey. 
> 
> Tony's professional body of work includes co-hosting segments on "EXTRA" and corresponding for "Good Morning America" He played Latin bad boy competitor, 'Slick Willy,' in the hit film "Shall We Dance." He was a dance instructor on the film and had the privilege of coaching and working with Richard Gere, Jennifer Lopez and Stanley Tucci. 
> 
> Tony and his wife Lina are proud parents of their daughter Luana and twins born September 8, 2008, Adrian Driton Dovolani, and Ariana Dovolani. 
> ...


http://www.tonydovolani.com/bio.php

----------


## derjansi

oj shqipe tjetri po ja njef bab e mixh e nan me emen e me krejt ti em qet mu faqe leshi 

tka met ora shum mrapa ty vlla

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> oj shqipe tjetri po ja njef bab e mixh e nan me emen e me krejt ti em qet mu faqe leshi 
> 
> tka met ora shum mrapa ty vlla


Tjetri esht nje genjeshtare si ti.,, Si thua ti kujt ti besojm nje Genjeshtre te forumit apo, Web sajtit Zyrtare te vet Toni Dovolanit 


Lere tashe se nuk ja vlen te diskutojme me broqkulla te forumeve une thirren ne Info.Zyrtare jo ne deshira e shpifje te personave fiktive.



Info Zyrtare ne te gjitha Infot ne Internet dhe ne vet web-Sajtin zyrtare te Toni Dovolanit thuhet se Toni Dovolani Ka lindur ne Prishtine-Kosove dhe esht nga Kosova me origjine name e nishane ndersa ju vazhdoni me broqkulla ,

Kaqe..

----------


## derjansi

> Tjetri esht nje genjeshtare si ti.,, Si thua ti kujt ti besojm nje Genjeshtre te forumit apo, Web sajtit Zyrtare te vet Toni Dovolanit 
> 
> 
> Lere tashe se nuk ja vlen te diskutojme me broqkulla te forumeve une thirren ne Info.Zyrtare jo ne deshira e shpifje te personave fiktive.
> 
> 
> 
> Info Zyrtare ne te gjitha Infot ne Internet dhe ne vet web-Sajtin zyrtare te Toni Dovolanit thuhet se Toni Dovolani Ka lindur ne Prishtine-Kosove dhe esht nga Kosova me origjine name e nishane ndersa ju vazhdoni me broqkulla ,
> 
> Kaqe..


ti je i lodht perfundimisht

mu sem intereso hiq si prej dbres madhe si prej prishtine nisoj asht per mu 

po ti lirisht mund te shkojsh en ne diber e ta vertetosh kur ta gjejsh krejt fisin e ti atje. e manej merri faqet zyrtare te wikit e shtini atje ku din ti.

tung e bofsh.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> oj shqipe tjetri po ja njef bab e mixh e nan me emen e me krejt ti em qet mu faqe leshi 
> 
> tka met ora shum mrapa ty vlla






> faqe leshi


Hhahahahha ,,, Faqe leshi faqja Zyrtare e vet Toni Dovolanit jeni te pa para ore ....





> Born in Prishtina, Kosova, on July 17. Tony


http://www.tonydovolani.com/bio.php

----------


## derjansi

dhe ni pytje kam per ty e din ti ndryshimin midis vendlindjes dhe origjines kot jam ka te ves?

fmit e tu qe kan em le ne zvicer padyshim qe ne websajtet e tyne si vendlindje kan me pas qytetin ku kan le apo jo?

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> ti je i lodht perfundimisht
> 
> mu sem intereso hiq si prej dbres madhe si prej prishtine nisoj asht per mu 
> 
> po ti lirisht mund te shkojsh en ne diber e ta vertetosh kur ta gjejsh krejt fisin e ti atje. e manej merri faqet zyrtare te wikit e shtini atje ku din ti.
> 
> tung e bofsh.



Po ore si jo edhe Bushi prej Dibres esht hahahahha.


O shoke une po citoje Faqen Zyrtare te Toni Dovolanit .. Ku thote , Toni Dovolani Born in Prishtina, Kosova, on July 17. Tony



Faqja Zyrtare Faqja Zyrtare Faqja Zyrtare e Toni Dovolanit (Kujt ti besojm personave fiktiv te Forumit . Apo Vet Toni Dovolanit ne web-Sajtin e tij ZYRTARE ,


Faqja Zyrtare Faqja Zyrtare Faqja Zyrtare e Toni Dovolanit
http://www.tonydovolani.com/bio.php

----------


## loneeagle

Love him eshte vertet kercimtar i zoti edhe teper patriot. Ka edhe studion e vet ne NY ku jep mesime kercimi. Eshte pak goofy as well :)

----------


## DriniM

O ti Kosovar.Pr , o djal .
Ti mundesh me lindur edhe ne rruge apo par rekreativ por rrenja eshte ajo qe eshte .


Dritoni apo Toni eshte djali i Munir Dovalanit , Muniri eshte djali i Uke Divalanit qe njihet per bure i urte dhe i ndershem .
Ka dy mihallare Fiku qe eshte Hoxhe me Medrese te mbaruar ne Prishtine dhe e ndjek ate profesion ne Diber te Madhe dhe Remi [ qe i mbeten studimet pergjysem shkaku i burgimit qe e spiunoi gruaja e vet kosovare per vepprimtarine e tij patriotike] e tani  miret me ndertimtari ne amerike e punime mirembajtesh te parqeve .
Ka edhe nje halle qe quhet Dozi edhe ajo eshte ne amerike ,gjithashtu .

Muniri ,babai i Tonit ka pase jetuar ne Cenektiken per bukur do kohe e mandej kaloi ne Florida .

Ta thashe edhe ne postimin e pare se , Muniri - babai i Tonit ka pase punuar ne Kosove dhe atje eshte martuar ,gjithashtu ka qenur edhe si trejner i ekipit te mundjes /pelivan te Kosoves.
Pra a e more vesh tani se e njohi jo vetem Tonin por krejt familjen e tij .
Babai i Tonit eshte lindur dhe ritur ne Diber te Madhe ne lagjen Vakof .


Edhe ne postimin e pare te thashe ,se pari Toni se pari eshte Shqiptar e mandej cdo gje tjeter .

Or gomar ,mos i thuaj tjeterkut qe ren kur nuk e din se me kend bisedon ,laper .

----------


## murik

> Toni Dovolani, Balerini Kosovare me Fame Boterore.USA


Peshkopia ne Kosove eshte?

----------


## shigjeta

Toni Dovolani dhe Melissa Rycroft fitojne vendin e pare ne programin "Dancing with the stars - All Stars, USA" 

Nje fitore e merituar dhe gezim i dyfishte per Dovolanin ne festimet e 100 vjetorit te shtetit shqiptar. Urime!

----------


## murik

esht dibran 100%. Sot rastisa me nje dibran ne Philadelphia dhe e distkutum fitoren e Tonit.Po kjo nuk ka rendesi.Ai eshte shqiptar dhe kaq mjafton.Zakon te keq kemi qe te gjithe gjerat pozitive apo njerezit pozitive i nxjerrim nga krahina jone,kurse negativet jane gjithmone te tjetri.Stop this bull krap.

----------

